# [solved] Update von openssl lässt NXserver aussteigen

## wuesti

Moin!

Nach dem letzten Update von openssl funktioniert der sonst zuverlässig laufende nxserver-freeedition nicht mehr. 

Installiert sind:

net-misc/nxserver-freeedition-3.4.0.8

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o-r2 (Abhängikeit von nxserver-freeedition)

und 

dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r3 (letztes Update)

Der Start erfolgt fehlerfrei (Statistik ist nicht installiert):

```
# /etc/init.d/nxserver start

 * Starting nxserver ...

NX> 122 Service started.

NX> 999 Bye.

NX> 723 Cannot start NX statistics:

NX> 709 NX statistics are disabled for this server.

NX> 999 Bye.   
```

Beim Verbinden mit nxclient erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung unter Details:

```
NX> 203 NXSSH running with pid: 13287

NX> 285 Enabling check on switch command

NX> 285 Enabling skip of SSH config files

NX> 285 Setting the preferred NX options

NX> 200 Connected to address: 127.0.0.1 on port: 22

NX> 202 Authenticating user: nx

NX> 208 Using auth method: publickey

NX> 204 Authentication failed.

```

Auch beim erhöhten Loglevel erscheint keine Fehlermeldung in /var/log/messages 

-> Es erscheint mir ein Problem mit den Keys zu sein, weil der User nx schon von ssh abgelehnt wird.

Kann jemand helfen?Last edited by wuesti on Tue Oct 05, 2010 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist, wenn du einen neuen Key erstellen lässt?

----------

## firefly

da openssl-0.9.x und openssl-1.x in verschiedene slots installiert werden kann, kannst du einfach die 0.9.8 version separat installieren.

Eigentlich sollte hier ein revdep-rebuild oder eine reinstallation von nxclient (welche die openssl anhängikeit hat) das problem behebn.

----------

## wuesti

```
/usr/NX/scripts/setup/nxserver --keygen

NX> 704 Starting: server-keygen operation at: Di Okt 05 18:28:58 2010.

NX> 704 Generating new ssh-keys. Please wait.

NX> 704 Keys generated correctly. Backing up files.

NX> 704 Back up of keys made. Updating files.

NX> 704 Keys updated. NX clients should now use key:

NX> 704 /usr/NX/share/keys/default.id_dsa.key

NX> 704 to get connected to this NX server.
```

Beim Anmelden gibt es die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

----------

## wuesti

 *firefly wrote:*   

> da openssl-0.9.x und openssl-1.x in verschiedene slots installiert werden kann, kannst du einfach die 0.9.8 version separat installieren.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte hier ein revdep-rebuild oder eine reinstallation von nxclient (welche die openssl anhängikeit hat) das problem behebn.

 

Beide Versionen sind installiert. revdep-rebuild hat viele ebuilds gefunden, die erneuert werden mussten.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Am ende des openssl Updates steht:

```
>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Running 'c_rehash /etc/ssl/certs/' to rebuild hashes #333069 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.

 * In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,

 * the libraries are not being removed.  You need to run revdep-rebuild

 * in order to remove these old dependencies.  If you do not have this

 * helper program, simply emerge the 'gentoolkit' package.

 * 

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library libcrypto.so.0.9.8

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.8

 * 

 * Once you've finished running revdep-rebuild, it should be safe to

 * delete the old libraries.  Here is a copy & paste for the lazy:

 *   # rm '/usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8'

 *   # rm '/usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8'

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
```

... könnte das der Grund sein?

Edith jammert: Mist, zu langsam!

----------

## wuesti

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Am ende des openssl Updates steht:
> 
> ```
> >>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.
> 
> ...

 

Das ist so gewesen, habe mich daran gehalten und damit eine Lawine von Neuinstallationen und mehreren revdep-rebuilds ausgelöst. Die fehlende Funktion von nxserver habe ich aber heute erst erkannt.

----------

## wuesti

Kleines Experiment:

```
nxssh username@localhost

Password: 

Last login: Tue Oct  5 18:00:19 CEST 2010 from computername.local on pts/2
```

```
nxssh nx@localhost

Password: 

Password: 

Password: 

Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).

```

----------

## wuesti

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus. Keine neuen Keys generieren sondern:

```
/usr/NX/bin/nxserver --keyrestore
```

Das habe ich aus http://www.nomachine.com/ar/view.php?ar_id=AR01C00126

Nun funktioniert es.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

wuesti

----------

